# Old School Clarion Pro Audio Amps



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

I am looking at these 3 amps and was wondering what you guys think about them?

APA1200, 200x1 

APA2102, 50x2 

APA2150G, 75x2 

They are all from the purple series, and there is not a lot of information around about them.


----------



## mears (Jul 27, 2009)

Attached is a picture for anyone else who is curious what these look like. I remember them, but don't know anything about how they perform.


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pic. I hope for someone to respond soon since im have a good line on some and want to pick them up today if they are worth it.


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

anyone???


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anxious much? Here's a user manual for 2 of them:

APA1200
http://www.clarion.com/us/en/MungoBlobs/343/621/APA1200.pdf
APA2150g
http://www.teamclarion.com/sharedwebdbs/clarionsupport.nsf/7c4539c6b00a28d488256a4c00781d7b/ed33b834a16ddf9288256a64006efbaf/$FILE/APA2150G%20%28OWNERS%20AND%20INSTALL%29.pdf

EDIT: Be careful when wiring the 1200; both A and B channels are connected to the same mono channel.


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

Sorry im anxious, just trying to see if they are worth buying or not so I can run up and pick them up today, since its his only day off.


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

Ok so I picked up all 3 of the amps and they all power up but now I need to wire them all. I was looking at getting a Blue sea 5015 fuse block. What would be the best size wires to run off this block to power my amps?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you still have any questions about those amps, I can still help. I'm a Clarion guru from back in '93. I have all of their brochures from '94 to date.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I remember them, I never owned one, but a friend had a few a long time ago. From what I remember they were great.*


----------

